# Looking for a snubbie



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

for the wife,. Needs to be able to be carried in a purse safely, so I'm looking at .38 specs with a +/- 2 " barrel, spurless or shrouded hammer. 

Considering the SP-101 or one of the many available Smiths out there. Perhaps even a Colt detective, cobra, or short barreled agent.

She works in a school and our state does not prohibit persons with permits from carrying even in a school.:smt023 

I'm a 1911 guy, so, Any thoughts?


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

Smith & Wesson Model 642 :

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=14793&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unless she's an experienced shooter (in which case she'd be choosing her own gun), I'd pass on the alloy-framed guns like the Cobra, Agent, and the aforementioned 642. All are good guns, but will thump her pretty hard with defense loads. Maybe not a big deal in a defensive situation, but it will be a deterrent to the practice she'll need to be safe and effective.

A steel gun like an SP101, Detective Special, or one of the many steel J-frame Smiths will be better. It will make the purse marginally heavier, but will be more comfortable to shoot. Better still might be a short K-frame Smith, like a 2" Model 10 or a 3" Model 65 (loaded with .38s), if it fits her hand and purse.

A Colt DS, if you can find one, with a shrouded or bobbed hammer and Pachmayr grips makes a very fine purse gun. Good sights, relatively easy to shoot well, and six shots versus the five rounds of the SP101 and S&W J-frames.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Unless she's an experienced shooter (snip)QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Mike as it takes a lot of practice to get good with a snub even in a up close and personal deal. If that is what she wants please make sure she gets to practice a lot and let her pick out the one she likes. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The 442 S&W*

I keep a S&W 442 handy, and often carry it when I want to jam a gun into my pocket for a quick foray into the retail world.

First thing I did was get rid of those rubber excuse for grips and stock it with Eagle Secret Service grips of smooth rosewood. Load the gun with Federal Personal Defense Hydra-shock 110 gr hollowpoints. This is a good up-close load, and the gun set up this way is not too much for a lady to handle well.

Bob Wright


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input. We still need to go to Impact and rent some to try them out.


----------



## ciafu (Mar 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever considered something like a taurus M941UL in .22mag? I know it's not the best self defense round, BUT it's a lite revolver, holds 8 rounds of .22mag, and is not that hard to shoot adequately--- even for a new shooter. The ammo is not expensive, and is not punishing for a new or sensitive shooter, which will encourage PRACTICE.
I would rather my lady get one or two rounds-- or more hopefully-- of .22mag., than NO rounds of 38 special or something else into a BG. Opinions please!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

ciafu said:


> Has anyone ever considered something like a taurus M941UL in .22mag? I know it's not the best self defense round, BUT it's a lite revolver, holds 8 rounds of .22mag, and is not that hard to shoot adequately--- even for a new shooter. The ammo is not expensive, and is not punishing for a new or sensitive shooter, which will encourage PRACTICE.
> I would rather my lady get one or two rounds-- or more hopefully-- of .22mag., than NO rounds of 38 special or something else into a BG. Opinions please!


I think .22s (and rimfires, particularly) are good only if someone can't handle anything larger. A physically normal woman, even of small stature, can certainly handle a steel-framed .38 Special. Failing that, .32 Magnum is probably the second choice, if you can find one.

.22s lack power and, probably more importantly, the ability to bust through heavy bone (like the skull). Rimfires are also more prone to misfire than centerfire cartridges.

My small-statured (5'2") wife regularly fires 9mm and .45ACP, and enjoys it. A .38 is not really a big deal, though I still say avoid the alloy framed "airweights," which are unpleasant to shoot for a lot of experienced shooters, never mind novices.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

ciafu said:


> Has anyone ever considered something like a taurus M941UL in .22mag? I know it's not the best self defense round, BUT it's a lite revolver, holds 8 rounds of .22mag, and is not that hard to shoot adequately--- even for a new shooter. The ammo is not expensive, and is not punishing for a new or sensitive shooter, which will encourage PRACTICE.
> I would rather my lady get one or two rounds-- or more hopefully-- of .22mag., than NO rounds of 38 special or something else into a BG. Opinions please!


.22 Mag ammo is not cheap. It is as or more expensive than 9MM or .38 special and certainly not as effective. The noise is worse than the kick so get her some good ear muffs to. If you value your Lady get her some training then let her pick a 9MM, .38 or what she feels up to after a bit of training. :smt1099


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Find a nice .38 she likes. A steel one would encourage practice. My girlfriend's mom has and sometimes carries a nice little .38+p snubbie. She's four foot eleven. Anyone can handle an adequate protection gun if they want to.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&W j frame lightweight in 357 
Then use light 38 spls for her practice
with this you can get plenty of different ammo to see how high to go in energy levels that she can handle
You of course get to shoot all the unused ammo!!!!!!


----------

